# FR: les toilettes / la toilette



## hotjava

When asking for the toilet, I've always heard _"Ou sont les toilettes, svp?" _where the plural is used, even if it is in a small bistro where there is clearly only one toilet in the whole building.  

Is it idiomatically wrong, or bizarre to ask _"Ou est la toilette, svp?"_ ? or perhaps

_Y a-t-il une toilette ici?  (Is there a toilet here?)_

Grammatically, they are correct, but must the plural be still used?


----------



## B.P.O.

Yes, always in plural .

_"toilette"_ in singular means something completely different (used in _"faire sa toilette"_ which means _"to have a wash"_).


----------



## Benoît abroad

Yes, I agree with you B.P.O, "toilettes" (in plural) is the usual French way of speaking this place.

However, Belgian French speakers, at least in the East part of the country, say "la toilette" (singular).


----------



## Charlie Parker

J'enseigne le français dans une école primaire. J'apprends à mes élèves à dire : _Est-ce que je peux aller aux toilettes. _C'est conseillé par la méthode que j'utilise. L'ancien prof de français, qui est francophone (!) leur a appris à dire : _Puis-je aller à la toilette _(au singulier). Je crois que c'est une faute. […] Je suis convaincu que _toilette _au singulier dans ce context est faux. Ai-je raison ?


----------



## _R_

En français de France, ce sont "les toilettes", je vous le confirme. Peut-être que nos amis belges (apparemment) voire québécois, voire africains vous diront autre chose... je n'en sais rien.

A différencier de "faire sa toilette" = se laver; ou, dans un langage plus soutenu, de la "toilette" d'une femme par exemple (= sa robe, sa tenue).

[…]


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

[…]

Quant à "la toilette" sous réserve d'un particularisme québécois, je ne l'ai entendu (dit de manière incorrecte) que dans la bouche d'enfants (la fille d'une amie disait : "je veux aller à la poilette" ).


----------



## Nicomon

Eh bien moi, je ne l'aurais pas corrigée, cette élève. Francophone aussi, je dis comme ce prof et comme les Belges « _aller à la toilette_ » 
dans le sens « _soulager une envie / aller au petit coin_ ». Comme au Québec, _toilette = cabinet d'aisances_... disons que je me sers d'une à la fois. 

Cela dit : 





> Selon l'usage admis, le terme _toilettes_, en ce sens, devrait toujours être employé au pluriel. *Ainsi, on devrait dire aller aux toilettes plutôt que aller à la toilette.* Toutefois, au Québec, en Afrique subsaharienne, en Belgique, au Liban et au Luxembourg, le mot _toilette_ est souvent utilisé au singulier.


 Donc c'est une faute... et en même temps, ce n'en est pas une. Voir ce que dit *la BDL* à ce sujet. 

Je dirais « _il est (parti) aux toilettes_ » si je faisais référence à l'endroit, et qu'il s'agit de toilettes publiques où il y a plus d'une installation. 

Alors dans mon vocabulaire :
_- Est-ce que je peux aller à la toilette = may I go pee?_
_- Où est la toilette/salle de bains? = where is the toilet/bathroom..._ dans une maison privée 
_- Est-ce que je peux aller aux toilettes = may I go to the toilet(s)..._ en parlant de l'endroit public

Bien d'accord pour ce qui est de « _Est-ce que peux_ », plutôt que « _Puis-je_ ».


----------



## franc 91

The children that I have en cours say things like - je peux aller aux toilettes? je peux aller faire pipi? or j'envie d'aller aux toilettes/de faire pipi or je veux faire pipi (if it's urgent).


----------



## zapspan

Since "toilettes" is always in the plural, is there a way to indicate the number of toilet-only bathrooms there are in a building?  And if there is only one such bathroom (toilet-only) in a house, how could you indicate that?   Thanks.


----------



## petit1

Il y a trois WC dans cette maison.


----------



## zapspan

Merci beaucoup pour votre réponse, petit1.  Alors, si je comprends bien, on peut utiliser WC en singulier.  Par exemple, "il y a un WC dans cette maison"  C'est correct?  Et dernière question...pour indiquer que les toilettes sont dans la salle de bain et non pas dans leur propre pièce, est-ce qu'on pourrait dire tout simplement "Les toilettes sont dans la salle de bain"?


----------



## All in One

Oui à vos 2 questions.


----------



## Nicomon

Sauf dans un contexte québécois.  WC est franco-français. Si je fais référence au _cabinet d'aisances / « trône »_, je dis _toilette_ au singulier. 

Dans un contexte de maison privée je dirais :  _il y a 3 toilettes dans cette maison_.


----------



## All in One

Au temps pour moi. Nos ancêtres disaient les _waters _(pr. "ouatère") mais je crois pas avoir entendu ça depuis le dernier millénaire...


----------



## Flynnzane

En France  " les toilettes " En Belgique et au Québec : " la toilette "


----------



## Yankee du Sud

I know this has been much-discussed already, but I'm hoping someone can provide that last bit of clarity for me.  It seems that des toilettes is ALWAYS plural...correct?  At least in Paris.  Here's the context of my question.  It's probably obvious that my native language is English.  I was chatting on line with an "internet acquaintance" who lives in Brazil.  He knows very little English, and I don't know a word of Portugese, so our conversations are necessarily in French - a language we're both learning - and tend to be pretty simple.  He asked what I was doing today.  It happened I had just finished fixing our downstairs toilet.  I was inclined to answer, "J'ai réparé les toilettes", but to my English-speaking brain, that sounds like I fixed every toilet in the house.  I finally went with "J'ai réparé un des nos toilettes", which seemed to better convey the idea.  So I guess I have two questions:

1.  Is the first version correct French?
2.  Is the second version grammatically correct, and does it convey what I wanted to say?


----------



## petit1

Hello Yankeee,
You can say "_J'ai réparé (Je viens de réparer) les toilettes du rez-de-chaussée_."
It is not correct to say "un (nor "une") de nos toilettes"
We usually make the distinction by saying where this toilet is:1er étage ,  rez-de-chassée, entrée ...etc.  The singular is not possible.


----------



## BEEKEEPER

Si je puis me permettre cette plaisanterie que l'on peut entendre en Belgique:
Pourquoi dit-on les toilettes en France et la toilette en Belgique?
C'est très simple. C'est parce qu'en France il faut en voir plusieurs avant d'en trouver une propre.


----------



## Nicomon

petit1 said:


> It is not correct to say "un (nor "une") de nos toilettes"
> [...] The singular is not possible.


I wrote it before and I'll say it again... The singular certainly* is* possible in Quebec.

I personally would have said  « _un*e *des toilettes_ / _un*e* de nos toilettes_ / _*la* toilette du rez-de chaussée, du sous-sol, etc._ ».

In my Quebec vocabulary, *this thing* (defined on Rona's website as « _Toilette 2 pièces »_)  is (feminine) singular.

Just a few sentences copied from French Canadian contexts :


> - Conseils pour acheter une toilette économe en eau à l'aide des programmes d'évaluation actuels.
> - Vous songez à remplacer votre vieille toilette par une toilette écologique?
> - Si vous changez la toilette, envisagez l'achat d'un modèle à deux chasses, qui utilise 3 ou 6 L d'eau
> - Pour venir à bout d'une toilette défectueuse, quelques vérifications d'usage peuvent suffire.
> - Dans pareille situation, tentez de déboucher la toilette avec un siphon ou un furet de plomberie, communément appelé «fiche».


  In a nutshell.. if you ever say « une / la  toilette » in Québec, nobody will correct you.

Then again, your Portugese friend may have learned that it is plural.


----------



## Oddmania

C'est peut-être parce qu'en France, l'expression _toilette _(au singulier) désigne l'action de se nettoyer (moins élaboré qu'une douche : faire la toilette d'un bébé, d'un malade à l'hôpital, ou lorsqu'un chat fait sa toilette). Je ne sais pas si cette expression s'utilise également au Canada et en Belgique.


----------



## Yankee du Sud

petit1 said:


> You can say "_J'ai réparé (Je viens de réparer) les toilettes du rez-de-chaussée_."
> It is not correct to say "un (nor "une") de nos toilettes"


D'accord.  Merci. Sounds like I'm just overthinking it, and should have gone with my first thought on it.  I think I've got the concept now.


----------



## Nicomon

On a aussi cette définition de « _toilette_ » (singulier) au Québec, Oddmania.

Mais le contexte aidant,  on ne confond en général pas l'une pour l'autre.  

That said, it seems to me now that Yankee du Sud prefers the Franco-French plural version.

I just wanted to make a point (with examples) that in a Québec context  the singular *is* possible and perfectly correct to say.


----------



## Reynald

Nicomon said:


> In my Quebec vocabulary, *this thing* (defined on Rona's website as « _Toilette 2 pièces »_)  is (feminine) singular.


Ici, cette chose, féminin singulier également, est "la cuvette des WC" (et sa chasse d'eau).


----------



## BelgianChocolate

Pour faire simple, un truc mémo-technique qui aide très bien :

- En *Belgique *et au *Québec *on dit "*je vais à la toilette*" car la première toilette qu'on trouve est propre et
- En *France *on dit "*je vais aux toilettes*" car il faut faire le tour de plusieurs toilettes avant de trouver une toilette propre...

En gros c'est une question d'hygiène....


----------



## Maître Capello

La plaisanterie a déjà été évoquée plus haut… Par ailleurs, ce prétendu « truc mnémotechnique » ne fonctionne pas, car en Suisse nous employons aussi le pluriel _les toilettes_ alors qu'elles sont au moins aussi propres qu'en Belgique.


----------

